# Personal Avatar



## John Bull (Sep 1, 2009)

Having only joined the Forum 24 hours ago, I find that I cannot have a personal avatar, but have to choose one from a Mickey Mouse selection of utter rubbish. No deal, why should I ?

Could the Forum Administrator please tell me why such a childish restriction exists on this Forum when on all other Forums I have been associated with, there is no problem in uploading our personal avatar`s ?

Seems rather Kindergartenish and not appropriate for mature adults.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
It is mentioned at least twice in the TSF rules that TSF is a _family_ forum. So while the avatar you want to upload may fit in the rules, because it is a family forum, there are certain rules setup.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

See this thread for an explanation

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/custom-avatars-186033.html


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Hey, won't be long you will have enough posts to download one you like, so stick around and join the fun. We are happy you are here with us even if you don't have the avatar you want at this time.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Also, this forum is paid for out of Admin's pocket, and as such we do not have unlimited server space. To reduce the load on our servers, Admin have various restrictions in place, including limiting new users to pre-existing avatars.

I hope you can understand why this is necessary on this non-profit, volunteer-based site.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to TSF


----------



## John Bull (Sep 1, 2009)

OK fella`s, if that`s the way you want it, then I can live with Popeye.
John Bull - 5 Sept. 2009


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Look on the bright side .. until you get to 500 posts you have a lot of time to find that "right" avatar that will express the way you feel about you!

Welcome to the site. Enjoy!


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

TSF simply rocks.. Avatar is not a issue..


----------

